# Good People + Good Smokes = A Good Time(:



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Well im finally woke from the last 2days of Chip being here in the "D". Me Chip Maurice hooked up Friday nite and went to Snookers Pool Hall and had burgers, beers, Jack D's:al Shoots several games of pool and herfed it up. My knee gave out so Chip took it easy on me and we just chilled the rest of the nite.

Around 4p Saturday Old Sailor made it to the "D" and what do u know he got lost.:r No prob I went and got him and we headed to Chips hotel. Hook up and went to JR's Smoke Shop which they fell in love with,(very nice) from there we headed towards the East Side to look at some homes for Chip, hope he saw something he liked or more importanly his wife will like. Now the fun begins. I took the guys to the Smokers Outlet were we meet up with Maurice and James and got it started.(Pics below) We had some good conversation and really got to know each other.(i think were friednds now) 

Well now were headed to the MGM casino travelling at 80+ MPR, meet up with Erom and his Girlfriend. Ate dinner in the casino which I think we all were pleased and full. I think we ate at least 3 different countries and 2 cities. They again gave us our own VIP Smoke Lounge which was VERY NICE and then it happen, cigars started getting passed, drinks started to flow and smiles jumpped on people faces as they lite up those nice ISOM's and N/C's. I must say I was glad everyone came and gave me a chance to get out of the hosue and enjoy some good people, good smokes, good drinks and a good time. 

Well like always if anyone comes to the "D" make sure ya hit us up and we will make sure u have a good time.:w


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

More Pic's


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Nothin better eh booker? I wish i could've been there too.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Some More Pic's


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

My Smokes:dr And the crew getting ready to leave(last pic of the day)

I must say I had a great time. Cant wait to do it again.:z :z

OldSailor even game me some nice Cigars for my father, Oh well he'll never get them


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for the pics, Booker. Looks like you all were having a good time.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for the pics. It's nice to put faces with names. Looks like all y'all had a great time!!! 

~d.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks like fun...who's the good looking blonde??


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

From left to right: Maurice, Chip, Detroitpha357(booker), OldSailor(dave), JamesWhiteJimmy)


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> Looks like fun...who's the good looking blonde??


Thats me Ok it's Eric(Ermo) Girl.
But im still good looking


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Nothin better eh booker? I wish i could've been there too.


Im going 2get u down here 1day:z


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

nice herf..thats cool that jessica loves to go to herfs still...


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like a helluva time!!!

KASR


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Thanks for the pics, Booker. Looks like you all were having a good time.


We were


The Professor said:


> Thanks for the pics. It's nice to put faces with names. Looks like all y'all had a great time!!!
> 
> ~d.


I did..


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for the pics Booker !!! 

That is one Motley Crew. Looks like you guys had a blast.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

w00t! Tons o' fun! Great time everyone!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sounds like a heck of a great time!!! I don't foresee getting to Detroit anytime in the future, but if I ever do, I'll have to look ya up. If you ever get down to the crystal coast we'll have to get a herf going here.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> nice herf..thats cool that jessica loves to go to herfs still...


As long as she knows you and me ain't gonna be there cornholing....

Looks like a great time guys (and Jessica!)


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> As long as she knows you and me ain't gonna be there cornholing....
> 
> Looks like a great time guys (and Jessica!)


:tpd: All we have to do is get you down here 1day.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Great herf and great food!! Thanks Book!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the good time Booker, I really enjoyed meeting everyone. It's not often I get to hang out with a group of good friends. Made through the tunnel with noo problems, next time some AF'S will come back with me...:r Thanks again your one crazy Caddy Driver..:r


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

I had a great time. Good food, good people, and some good smokes.

It's a testament to the brotherhood of CS. I am moving to a new town, where I have no family and friends, and know nothing about the place. So what do I do?
PM a few members that live there, and get treated like an old friend.

Booker took the time to show me around some areas that I might not have considered. Nice areas, too.... low crime, quiet neighborhoods that have the feel of a good place to live. I am going through "sticker shock" moving from San Antonio as it is.....after listening to this crew tell me about their neighborhoods I have a lot more options now, and maybe will be able to find something that won't cost me my firstborn.
You all made me feel very welcome, and that makes the move a bit less stressful.
Thanks again, and see you soon.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Chip...It's always a pleasure when out-of-towners come visit. CS is family...no matter where you are from!

It will be great to have another BOTL nearby! Just make sure the house you buy will have a large smoking room that we can all use during these fun Michigan winters!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> Chip...It's always a pleasure when out-of-towners come visit. CS is family...no matter where you are from!
> 
> It will be great to have another BOTL nearby! Just make sure the house you buy will have a large smoking room that we can all use during these fun Michigan winters!


:tpd: Yeah Chip make sure u get 1for the crew:w


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ermo said:


> Great herf and great food!! Thanks Book!!


AnyTime the pleasure was mine.



Old Sailor said:


> Thanks for the good time Booker, I really enjoyed meeting everyone. It's not often I get to hang out with a group of good friends. Made through the tunnel with noo problems, next time some AF'S will come back with me...:r Thanks again *your one crazy Caddy Driver*..:r


AnyTime u want to come over just give us a ringa ding ding and well be all over it like:mn Next time I'll take it over 100MPR:z


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

dartsinsa said:


> I had a great time. Good food, good people, and some good smokes.
> 
> It's a testament to the brotherhood of CS. I am moving to a new town, where I have no family and friends, and know nothing about the place. So what do I do?
> PM a few members that live there, and get treated like an old friend.
> ...


I guess im a part of another Brother Hood. FOOCS

PS: I think I may have found your house. My Sgt. neighbor is moving out of town and is selling his house in your price range. PM sent.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

looks like all had a great time


----------



## dalerobk (Nov 8, 2006)

I just joined this board and didn't see this in time. I would definitely have come had I known about it. Looks like a great time. Let me know if you guys do this again, and I'll be there.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

dalerobk said:


> I just joined this board and didn't see this in time. I would definitely have come had I known about it. Looks like a great time. Let me know if you guys do this again, and I'll be there.


No prob, Looks like a gorilla from the jungle will be in plymouth Mi around Dec 15&16 so we may be trying to host him. Keep look on the board.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

nice pics!
Hopefully sometime I will be in the D area and can herf!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Wish I was there...looks fun


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sgresso said:


> nice pics!
> Hopefully sometime I will be in the D area and can herf!


We would love to have ya



JPH said:


> Wish I was there...looks fun


I know u will be at 1of the next one or ones.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> No prob, Looks like a gorilla from the jungle will be in plymouth Mi around Dec 15&16 so we may be trying to host him. Keep look on the board.


OHOHOOH:r :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> OHOHOOH:r :r


LOL I guess that mean u might try to come down again, I think Chip may be here again around that time. Looks like it might be a party again.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> LOL I guess that mean u might try to come down again, I think Chip may be here again around that time. Looks like it might be a party again.


I'll try will she what the wife says, maybe she'll tag along?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> I'll try will she what the wife says, maybe she'll tag along?


The more the better.


----------

